# '03 Altima 3.5SE Valve tick on startup



## ClemsonScout (May 16, 2006)

2003 Nissan Altima 3.5SE 140K. Owned the car since 60K. 5K oil changes Mobil 1 5W-30 (now High Mileage).

I have a valve tick at startup that goes away after a few minutes of run time / engine warms up.

I'm trying to decide how to remedy this, I was going to switch to high mileage dino-oil valvoline high milage 5W-30, and do some shorter oil changes to see if I can get what ever junk is in there cleaned out. I'm also wondering if I should do a flush (don't like the oil flushes).

What do you guys think?


----------

